# Halo Projector Headlamps - Bulb Type



## Guest (Jun 27, 2002)

Hello!

I just purchased the new Gunmetal Halo Angeleye Projectors and am waiting for them to come in a couple of days. Anybody have any suggestions on which brand of bulbs I should use on these? From what I read on NPM, they recommended PIAA Xtreme bulbs (H3), but PIAA doesn't make accompanying H1's in the USA (only Japan!) for the second bulb. I prefer to stick with one brand but AM open to suggestions. I don't wanna go cheap and blow my wiring out by melting anything, but I don't want to spend an arm-and-a-leg either. Help! TIA!


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

*H1, H3*

H1 and H3 bulbs, are the kind the halo's use.. im personally getting Piaa hyper plasma white H1's and H3's.. i might even get creative, and add like.. another H3 socket, so 2x as bright .. and put 2 H3's in each hole.. lol.. i dunno.. mr creative is up and addem.


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

where is the best place to get PIAA's online or around town?!?I HEARD COSTCO!!!!!


----------



## honda hater (May 3, 2002)

Try www.xtremewhite.com


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

*lol!!!!!*

well, i am probably going to get mine from RSversion.com i like the. they are VERY good priced..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I like those halo's, I might get some. When you have them on, post a pic with just the halos on.


----------



## PHILLY-KID (Jun 28, 2002)

Yeah the halos are real nice. I just put mine on Monday, only thing is that I wish the halo is a little brighter. I'm using PIAA super white H3's in mine and they look nice. I have seem some places online and in Sports Compact Car that sell the PIAA H1's. My first set of projectors had the beam alignment outta wack. I got the halo's from x3racing and both high and low beams are aligned straight foward. I'll post some pics at night so you all can see. I accidentally wired them to my sidemarkers so they blink w/ the turn signals.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Now that Im getting Gunmetal rims I think Im gonna have to get the Gunmetal projectors maybe even the gunmetal alteezas(  ) to really match off everything........

Did I just write that..... DAMN--- lol


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Whay kind of rims? I just ordered some Mr-7 rims for myself yesterday. I almost got gunmetal but when I found out they had white, I ordered that instead because white would compliment my car better.


----------

